# Ignorance is Bliss !



## Bill Gates (11 Feb 2020)

What is the effect of using the ignore button? If I was to use this button on a member or members how would it affect what I saw of their posts. Preferably if I used the Ignore button on them I would be delighted if they used the Ignore button on me. So lets suppose I don't see their posts and they were addressing me in a particular post how would they know not to bother? Are the member(s) I ignore aware of this or should I let hem know so they can just save their time and effort.
There are a number of members that I have placed on Ignore. They will no doubt see this thread and indeed attempt to reach out so to speak. Hopefully I won't have to read anymore of their crap and they won't have to read anymore of mine. Can't wait.

Funny how the best ideas hit you in the middle of the night having just got up to get my wife to bed. She had fallen asleep in the chair watching the oscars that we recorded from the previous night. This is so she could watch it at a more reasonable time of day. Our resident owl is awake outside twit twooing. Great


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Only stops you seeing their post, not them yours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2020)

I no longer see posts of those I have on ignore (and its only a few), though they can still mine, it’s a great comfort....(not really but helps cut down on background noise).
However, you can see if they have posted in direct response to you (but not see what’s written) and you have the option to click on that post and un-ignore selectively.

It’s a no-pain experiment, you can easily reverse your decision....


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2020)

Can't see the point in the 'ignore' function, I'd like to see what they're posting then I can ignore it myself.


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Feb 2020)

About the only good thing about it is that it stops you being tempted to reply in situations where it can only end badly.


----------



## winjim (11 Feb 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> About the only good thing about it is that it stops you being tempted to reply in situations where it can only end badly.


You can fix that with the simple realisation that you're not obliged to reply to every tiny little thing that winds you up. I don't ignore people but I do put threads on ignore if I feel I might be tempted that way.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Can't see the point in the 'ignore' function, I'd like to see what they're posting then I can ignore it myself.



Yep, no one on ignore here.


----------



## newfhouse (11 Feb 2020)

Perhaps we could avoid the alleged echo chamber effect by ignoring people with whom we agree.


----------



## winjim (11 Feb 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Perhaps we could avoid the alleged echo chamber effect by ignoring people with whom we agree.


I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2020)

winjim said:


> You can fix that with the simple realisation that you're not obliged to reply to every tiny little thing that winds you up. I don't ignore people but I do put threads on ignore if I feel I might be tempted that way.


But then why read stuff that is likely to wind you up? I don’t feel I’m missing-out by having a couple of headbangers on ignore....life’s too short to read nonsense!


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Feb 2020)

winjim said:


> you're not obliged to reply to every tiny little thing that winds you up.


Hi, I'm Ed, you must be new here if you think I have any restraint on such matters


----------



## winjim (11 Feb 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> But then why read stuff that is likely to wind you up? I don’t feel I’m missing-out by having a couple of headbangers on ignore....life’s too short to read nonsense!


I find some of the headbanging quite entertaining to be honest. And a lot of it's thread / subject specific. There are some people who have wound me up (and probably I them) on some threads and then been perfectly gracious and charming on others. So I try (and sometimes fail) to keep an argument within the thread and not let any animosity drift over into other areas.

Having said that, I'm finding the thread which this one relates to quite annoying simply because it's an area in which I have a lot of experience, although not quite in the specific way which would allow me to answer many of the particular points being made. I'm in the annoying middle part of the Dunning-Kruger curve.

At the end of the day, I'm just a bloke talking bollocks on the internet 🤷‍♂️


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2020)

Is anyone going to bother replying to the OP?


----------



## mudsticks (11 Feb 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Perhaps we could avoid the alleged echo chamber effect by ignoring people with whom we agree.



I think that's a terrible idea.. 


Fab Foodie said:


> But then why read stuff that is likely to wind you up? I don’t feel I’m missing-out by having a couple of headbangers on ignore....life’s too short to read nonsense!



I find it interesting to find out how other people think. 
If its utter gobbledygook (like most of your posts) then I just skim read it, and move on...


----------



## mudsticks (11 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Is anyone going to bother replying to the OP?



Who?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2020)

I can't stand that @raleighnut . I have had her on ignore for a long time. Such a numpty.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Feb 2020)

I've never had anyone on block, I don't really mind the potential of seeing some offensive or inflammatory posts from time to time. I can ignore those myself, especially where that member might actually talk about cycling the rest of the time. 

About the one thing that irks me is when someone lives almost entirely in the off topic areas, constantly grandstanding, having an opinion on literally every thread and the intention is quite clear but subtly done - Superficially it's designed to appear to be non-inflamatory but after a while you spot that these "thoughts" actively look to prompt a certain reaction from other members. That I can't abide, and I think that person is going to be my first block.


----------



## Bill Gates (11 Feb 2020)

There is a sister thread on General Chat called "Knight or Bulldog"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2020)

*Mod note:*

The OP question has been answered and this thread is now closed.


----------

